# One of the Most Bizarre Bicycle Sale Posts I Have Ever Seen: CRAZY!



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 8, 2021)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/710-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=224344776952

Maybe we are all doing it wrong?


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 8, 2021)

I wish this wasn't in my recently viewed history.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 8, 2021)

Nice bike but I don't think his major was "Marketing"......


----------



## fattyre (Feb 8, 2021)

More images to follow!


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 8, 2021)

Pretty weird, unfortunately I can't unsee it!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 8, 2021)

Poor kids.


----------



## 1motime (Feb 8, 2021)

Description reads-----Built for self- actualization rather than for serious or good reasons
Now for sale.  Children need to eat


----------



## bricycle (Feb 8, 2021)

*THANKS *Brant..... I just lost my lunch, and will have nightmares for days now! :eek:


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 8, 2021)

fattyre said:


> More images to follow!



I HOPE NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 8, 2021)

THANK GOD THAT GUY IS NOT ON THE CABE SELLIING BIKES


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 8, 2021)

And now I know how I will be selling bicycles from now on


----------



## bricycle (Feb 8, 2021)

I'm gonna toss on a pair of speedos and pretend I'm racing along on my 1910 Victor!!


----------



## phantom (Feb 8, 2021)

I know you probably have, unfortunately I did. Look at his other items for sale !!


----------



## John G04 (Feb 8, 2021)

He took those pictures, uploaded the pictures and published the ad without a second thought about anything or thinking “maybe people won’t want to see this.”


----------



## bricycle (Feb 8, 2021)

LOL, he leaves his puss in the open, but blocks the ladies face...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 8, 2021)

MAYBE HE NEEDS TO WEAR THIS SHIRT & HE WOULD HAVE BETTER LUCK


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 8, 2021)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> MAYBE HE NEEDS TO WEAR THIS SHIRT & HE WOULD HAVE BETTER LUCK
> View attachment 1354161



Ha Ha Ha  Ha Ha Ha  That's what I was thinking!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 8, 2021)

phantom said:


> I know you probably have, unfortunately I did. Look at his other items for sale !!



Actually I didn't, now I can't stop laughing!


----------



## catfish (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Feb 8, 2021)

YA,,,,,, LOOK AT HIS OTHER STUFF ON E BAY


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 8, 2021)

I dare someone to post an ad on here like his


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 8, 2021)

I think he’s the same guy that streaked in the Pink Singlet at the Super Bowl.






Touchdown!


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 8, 2021)

He’s always watching you now. Towel shorts WTF?


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 8, 2021)

bricycle said:


> I'm gonna toss on a pair of speedos and pretend I'm racing along on my 1910 Victor!!



Double dog dare ya!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 8, 2021)

pedal4416 said:


> He’s always watching you now. Towel shorts WTF?
> 
> View attachment 1354363



Let the memes begin!


----------



## pedal4416 (Feb 8, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Let the memes begin!


----------



## mickeyc (Feb 9, 2021)

Anybody add up the cost of all the stuff he's selling?  Lotta pounds there!


----------



## manuel rivera (Feb 9, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> Pretty weird, unfortunately I can't unsee it!



Now I have to go to VA and talk to my therapist .


----------



## John Gailey (Feb 9, 2021)

100 percent positive feedback.  He's doing something right.


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 9, 2021)

Dude is my hero...!!
I've always wanted to F with ebay and open an account selling weird stuff...
or basically just creeping people out...
good one would be selling an item...a washing machine or dryer ....maybe..
and in the not far distance of the basement... background...a crime scene... maybe a leg on the floor or arm protruding into the frame ...maybe some fake blood pooling... and a knife or axe...   not blatant...but as if accidentally not cropped out of the pic.
On and on it could go... 
Also auctioning off ridiculously random items with far fetched stories validating some sort of significance...

there are numerous sites featuring some  odd ebay listings... 









						30 Eyebrow-Raising eBay Listings Collected By This Instagram Account
					

Fancy a couple of snowballs for $10,000?




					www.boredpanda.com
				












						Here are 20 strangest thing sold on eBay
					

The auction site turns 20




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## schwinnja (Feb 10, 2021)

Check out his eBay name


----------



## vincev (Feb 10, 2021)

First thing I would do is get rid of that seat.


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Feb 12, 2021)

Seems like we've got an influx of humorous ads on here. I like it! I think we all need a good laugh.

Now if you'll excuse me, I think I'll go find a melon baller and _pull my eyeballs out..._


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Feb 12, 2021)

fattyre said:


> More images to follow!



PLEASE NO! HAHAHA!


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Feb 12, 2021)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> THANK GOD THAT GUY IS NOT ON THE CABE SELLIING BIKES



Correction: Thank God that guy is not on The CABE _TRYING TO SELL _bikes!


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 12, 2021)

Oh my, Is there a bike in those pictures? (I hate when people use that tired line any time there's a hottie in the pic)


----------

